# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  150 vjetori i vdekjes së Wilhelm Grim-it

## shigjeta

Shumë prej nesh e kanë mësuar artin e të fantazuarit dhe pasuruar imagjinatën prej fëmijë me përrallat e Vëllezërve Grim. Mjafton të kujtojmë përrallën e Kësulëkuqes, rrëfyer brez pas brezi në qindra gjuhë.

Në të vërtetë ata janë të pavdekshëm. Gati në të gjithë botën filologët popullorë me përrallat e tyre kanë lënë gjurmë. Në më shumë se 160 gjuhë dhe dialekte kulturore janë përkthyer veprat e Vëllezërve Grim. Përrallat për fëmijë mbahen krahas biblës së Luther-it , si librat më të njohur në historinë e kulturës gjermane. Të dy vëllezërit  të lindur në Hanau janë të njohur për shumicën e gjermanëve,  para së gjithash nga përrallat si Kësulkuqja, Borëbardha  Hansel dhe Gretel, "Hirushja", "Bukuroshja e fjetur" etj
Edhe për shkencën Jakob dhe Wilhelm Grim kanë meritë, sepse kanë dhënë kontributin e tyre si hulumtues  për gjuhën dhe letërsinë me Fjalorin gjerman dhe me Gramatikën gjermane

Vëllezërit Grim kanë lindur në 1785 (Jakobi) dhe 1786 (Vilhelmi) në Hanau. Studimet i kanë kryer në Universitetin e Marburg-ut. 

Në të njëjtën kohë, që ata studionin për drejtësi, merreshin seriozisht edhe me studime filozofike, gjë që i ndihmoi të punojnë në fillim si profesorë dhe bibliotekarë në Kasel, pastaj në Gotingen, derisa u thirrën në Berlin për t'u bërë punonjës të Akademisë së Shkencave. Më i njohuri nga të dy vëllezërit ishte Jakobi. Duke qenë vëzhgues i vëmendshëm dhe kërkues i kujdesshëm, ai filloi studimin shkencor të mitologjisë dhe mblodhi dokumenta juridike të shumëllojshme. Nga përrallat e dëgjuara gojarisht shkroi një tufë novelash nga antikiteti me titullin Përralla për fëmijë dhe familje, që e bënë të famshëm. 

Wilhelm vdiq në vitin 1859, vëllai i tij Jakobi në vitin 1863. Janë varrosur të dy në Schënenberg, pranë  Berlinit. Përrallat e Vëllezërve Grim mahnitën gjithë botën dhe para së gjithash fëmijët me botën e tyre magjepsëse. Gjurmët për grumbullimin e lëndës për krijimtarinë e tyre do të gjendeshin madje deri në Azinë e largët. Suksesi i eksportit Made in Germany ka arritur deri në Japoni. Aty Vëllezërit Grim janë po aq  të njohur si Gëte-ja dhe Bethoveni. Biles në Japoni  janë bërë me veprat e tyre 50 filma multiplikativë.

Edhe në Hollywood kanë arritur të dy vëllezërit. Jo vetëm në Walt Disney. Regjisori Terry Gilliam bëri filmin Vëllezërit Grim në vitin 2005 me aktorët Matt Damon dhe Heath Ledger. Po ashtu në Gjermani në vitin 2004 nga vëllezërit Grim u realizua filmi 7 xhuxhat të vetëm në pyll, i cili u vlerësua si një film shumë i suksesshëm. 
_
Deutsche Welle / Mimoza Cika-Kelmendi_

----------

